# Benefits



## Math56 (Jan 29, 2020)

Does any one know what company does Target have for the 401k?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 29, 2020)

Math56 said:


> Does any one know what company does Target have for the 401k?


It’s just through pay and benefits/Alight I believe.


----------



## AmICrazy (Jan 29, 2020)

Try this link:






						Login Page - PaperlessEmployee.com
					






					paperlessemployee.com


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 29, 2020)

AmICrazy said:


> Try this link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s for W2. 401k is through
www.targetpayandbenefits.com. Click the link for current employee sign in.


----------



## PogDog (Feb 1, 2020)

Math56 said:


> Does any one know what company does Target have for the 401k?



Target actually offers a few options for their retirement saving program. 

The 401k is the basic retirement system. These contributions are made pre-taxes, which lowers your income taxes. The trade-off is when you withdraw in the future, you'll have to pay taxes on whatever you withdraw. You can also withdraw money from this system as a loan. Again, this will be taxed when you withdraw any money from the system. It is not recommended to use your retirement savings account before you're actually retired.

Target also offers a Roth 401k program. The contributions are made after-taxes, which mean your earned income taxes now will be slightly higher. But, the trade-off is you won't have to pay any taxes again on any earning activity that happens. You do have to wait until you're 59+ to be able to withdraw tax-free. Hence, the retirement part of the savings program. 

All funds (except for a select few, including Target stock) are Vanguard funds. Vanguard has created a few pre-sorted mixes based on expected retirement age called LifePath, that will offer consistent returns-on-investment (ROI). Vanguard is a fund management institute out of Philadelphia, PA. They don't manage the retirement program for Target, they just manage the stocks and funds that Target's financial advisor company, Alight Financial Advisors, selects from. The benefit of having Vanguard stocks is that Vanguard is a well-known financial institute with a strong track-record of ROI offerings. 

If you're new to retirement saving or financial management at all; Alight offers an advisory service for better financial planning.

The company also offers $1 for $1 contribution matching, up to 5%. 

targetpayandbenefits.com as @Amanda Cantwell mentioned will get you into the benefit hub. The login is in the top-right corner. After you login, look or the Savings & Retirement tab and start poking around.


----------



## 16yearswasted (Feb 1, 2020)

@PogDog I cannot thank you ENOUGH for this!!

Call me dumb, naive, etc, but I never thought about my retirement sources. First, I never thought I'd have to leave Spkt. Second, I trusted Spot to provide for me. I'm single with no kids or financial advisor. I would look at my "financial update" from Alight with my LifePath update, think great, and shred it.

Now that I had to leave Spot, I'm left desperately wondering what I have. This helps A LOT!! THANK YOU!!


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Feb 2, 2020)

PogDog said:


> Target actually offers a few options for their retirement saving program.
> 
> The 401k is the basic retirement system. These contributions are made pre-taxes, which lowers your income taxes. The trade-off is when you withdraw in the future, you'll have to pay taxes on whatever you withdraw. You can also withdraw money from this system as a loan. Again, this will be taxed when you withdraw any money from the system. It is not recommended to use your retirement savings account before you're actually retired.
> 
> ...


You also get a pension from target, or at least if you work at a dc.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 2, 2020)

Dcnewb4now said:


> You also get a pension from target, or at least if you work at a dc.


Not for new store TMs


----------



## HRForNow (Feb 9, 2020)

Dcnewb4now said:


> You also get a pension from target, or at least if you work at a dc.


  Target pay and benefits website can answer if you do or do not have a pension. They also have a super handy chat at the top of the screen and can answer any questions or you can call them.   If you have a pension or 401k you can cash or carry them over after you quit.  Same for life insurance surprisingly, you have the option to carry them after you leave.   Just ask pay & benefits they can give you the info.


----------

